# Canadian Virgin



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

Snownanigans said:


> No i'm not Canadian. I hope that settles any questions you may have RE: Title.
> 
> First trip to Canada and looking for feedback and suggestions:
> -Party in Banff for 10 days
> ...


wish I had that much time off! Revy is sick, but so much time in Banff? I'd cut a day or two out of there, if it were me. Hit Kicking Horse for a day or two on your way to Revy. If the snow is good, it's really awesome (go mid-week if possible).


----------



## Snownanigans (Jan 13, 2013)

Time off = not yet granted. I have over a year to work my ass off to make it happen. 

Which resort out of Revy and KH gets bigger crowds on weekends?

Also, what's the nightlife life like in KH? 

Cheers


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Snownanigans said:


> Time off = not yet granted. I have over a year to work my ass off to make it happen.
> 
> Which resort out of Revy and KH gets bigger crowds on weekends?
> 
> ...


Well knowing the towns that are near Revy and Kicking Horse I imagine that the night life blows in both locations. I haven't been to either hill to be honest, but I lived in the interior of BC my entire life. My best guess is both those hills are about riding hard awesome steep terrain, not partying. Not to say that there isn't a cool hang out, just wouldn't expect it to be a high light.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Snownanigans said:


> Also, what's the nightlife life like in KH?
> 
> Cheers


There's isn't really any. What's there is an awesome mountain: so expect first chair, last chair, stretch, eat, sleep. Lather, rinse, repeat.

For the trip you're on and the route you're taking (and the partying you already have lined up), don't skip KH and Revy simply because the nightlife isn't of the caliber of Whistler.


----------



## NorthCoastRider (Nov 19, 2012)

Kicking Horse :thumbsup: is one of the best mountains to ride in BC, but the town is very small so probably not much nightlife. Its also not geared towards beginner riders.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing something similar over the next few months, but in the opposite direction, so I'll post up about it once it's done - hopefully you can take something from that.

In the meantime, I can say: yes, Whistler is all it's cracked up to be; there is no real nightlife in Revy, but you won't care; and I'm making a point of hitting KH. From what I know of the place, having not yet been, you shouldn't miss out on it while passing that way.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

You will need to book as hostels get full (even the single beds)...

I would say if you can book your hostels closer to the dates, go where the snow is. The best mountains in Canada are no fun to ride if the snow is shit.


----------



## Snownanigans (Jan 13, 2013)

RagJuice, i'll be in touch. Good luck with your trip!
poutanen, how long in advance would you suggest? 3 days before when i'm over there, 1 month? 2 months?

I think the moral of the story is....hit up KH and RMR, which is ok with me...:yahoo:

Would anyone like to advocate that fernie is worth the few extra hours on a bus? 
TBH i'm running out of time and money on my trip but i want to do it while i'm there if it's worth it


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snownanigans said:


> poutanen, how long in advance would you suggest? 3 days before when i'm over there, 1 month? 2 months?
> 
> Would anyone like to advocate that fernie is worth the few extra hours on a bus?
> TBH i'm running out of time and money on my trip but i want to do it while i'm there if it's worth it


Fernie is 100% worth the trip as long as the snow is decent. I prefer it to all other mountains I've hit around here.

Depends on what time of year your trip is in. Non-peak season you should be able to book the hostels a few days before you go, peak season you'll want to book at least a week in advance, if not more. If people see a big snow dump heading for Fernie things book up.


----------



## Snownanigans (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah not an unexpected response RE fernie. Good stuff! It'll likely be feb 2014. So peak. Might call some places to get a read. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snownanigans said:


> Yeah not an unexpected response RE fernie. Good stuff! It'll likely be feb 2014. So peak. Might call some places to get a read. Thanks for the help guys!


Each place seems to have their own specialty. This all depends on snow but:

- Fernie has probably the largest quantity of glades, and a great helping of chutes, cliffs, etc.
- Nakiska has fantastic grooming, and their park looks better this year
- Lake Louise has the best park in the area, except maybe COP but that doesn't count for me
- Sunshine usually gets larger snow dumps, and it's got a wide variety of terrain
- Kicking Horse has chutes, chutes, and more chutes, other than that I didn't think it was as good as the hype
- Revelstoke has lots of Vert (biggest in NA of course), but other than that I've heard it's not amazing, good but not amazing
- I'll be heading to whistler in a few weeks so can report back then


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

I really want to make a quagmire reply to the thread title. Cant. help. myself.

ALLRIGHT!! GIGGITY, GIGGITY.

I feel better now. 

Sorry, carry on.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Ill be doing this exact trip in two weeks throughout feb. Didnt have Fernie on the radar originally but may need to add it to the itinerary...

Will let u know how we go, but it sounds like u already have all the info u need.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Snownanigans said:


> RagJuice, i'll be in touch. Good luck with your trip!


Thanks!



Snownanigans said:


> Would anyone like to advocate that fernie is worth the few extra hours on a bus?
> TBH i'm running out of time and money on my trip but i want to do it while i'm there if it's worth it


We're going to try get down there if the snow is good. A friend did a season there and loved it (the mountain, not the town so much) so going by that and the recommendations here we're going to push to fit it in if we can. Because we're finishing up in Calgary rather than starting there it suits to go to Fernie last without going out of our way too much.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Each place seems to have their own specialty. This all depends on snow but:
> 
> - Fernie has probably the largest quantity of glades, and a great helping of chutes, cliffs, etc.
> - Nakiska has fantastic grooming, and their park looks better this year
> ...


Never heard someone make BC sound so meh


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

WasatchMan said:


> Never heard someone make BC sound so meh


:laugh: Very good


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Never heard someone make BC sound so meh


Was I supposed to say "FUCK YEAH KICKING HORSE ROCKED!!! THOSE 200 ft vert bits of steep followed by 3800 ft vert of cat track is THA BOMB!!!: :dunno:

I like Fernie a lot, other than that I seem to prefer AB resorts over BC so far. And AB is colder so the snow seems to stay better longer.


----------

